# 5. ja 6.



## 盲人瞎馬

Muinaisesta Egyptistä ei tullut koskaan mahtavaa soturivaltiota, mutta valtakunta laajeni sotaretkien myötä. *Varhaisimmat 5. ja 6. dynastian Palestiinaan suuntautuneet tuho- ja ryöstöretkiä.* Thutmosis III:n ja Ramses II:n valloitusretkien myötä Egyptin vaikutuspiiri laajeni Libyan aavikolle, jossa kukoistivat useat keitaat.

Hello.
I need a translation for the bold part.

Thanks.


----------



## sakvaka

There appears to be something missing in the sentence. What's the source? Are you sure you copied it right?


----------



## 盲人瞎馬

http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muinainen_Egypti#Maantiede

It's in the very bottom of Maantiede section, right above the Niili one.


----------



## sakvaka

That's clearly the mistake of the person who wrote that paragraph. It should probably read:

_Varhaisimmat näistä olivat 5. ja 6. dynastian Palestiinaan suntautuneet tuho- ja ryöstöretket (s:neita tuho- ja r:retkiä).

_The earliest ones were (the) destruction and robbing trips of the 5th and 6th dynasty, headed to Palestine.

(English native consultation needed!)

Or even (this is the safest interpretation):

_Varhaisimpia näistä olivat ... tuho- ja ryöstöretket.

_Some of the earliest ones were the ... trips ...

The writer probably thought about writing one of these alternatives. They most likely got it messed up, and the result was this misleading and ungrammatical synthesis.


----------



## Marsario

I agree with Sakvaka, only remember that the verb "to head" requires "for" and not "to" (headed for Palestine)…


----------



## akana

sakvaka said:


> The earliest ones were (the) destruction and robbing trips of the 5th and 6th dynasty, headed to Palestine.
> 
> (English native consultation needed!)



For this interpretation, I would suggest:

"The earliest of these were the 5th and 6th dynasties' razing and plundering expeditions to Palestine."

...allowing for the adjustment of articles etc., depending on the actual intent of the sentence.


----------

